# What color is she?



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

A few days ago I rescued a female CT betta from a petco. She was stressed out when I got her, so her colors looked very different. She looked very much like this in the poor lighting of the store:









I have named her Twitch, since she is the most active and spazy of my girls.
Twitch is gunmetal grey with red fins, but she also has this full bodied bright silver iridescence that I find breath taking. Unfortunately this iridescence is hard to capture because my phone's camera has no flash.
















I will try to get better pictures later. She was still adjusting to her new home when these were taken, so she is rather grumpy in them.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

she kinda looks like a copper, but i could be wrong. either way, she's a real cutie!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Red Copper?? Hard to tell but... She's adorable!!


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

*More pictures!*

Got some better pictures after feeding time.
Everyone is always happier after eating :-D


























Twitch is so tiny! Half the size of her other betta girl tank mates.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Very cute girl! She's a Tri-color copper w/ red wash, as her fins don't seem to be completely red.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Dante was like that:









not a tri-color copper. just a copper. maybe what i called Dante, which was Red Copper Butterfly, since he had a band of black at the edge of his fins. :3


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

So what qualifies a betta as being Copper? I've learned all the different types and most of the colors from forums and pictures from aquabid, but I havent been able to figure out the qualifications for copper bettas.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the silvery scales, i guess. not shiny enough to be a dragon(though i've heard rumors of copper dragons), kinda grey-ish....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Copper is a color.. that gunmetal color. They can also be very silvery and almost gold in color. Some have the red fins, some have black fins, and some are all copper. You can see a lot of variegated fins with white, red, black, etc.

As long as the body of the fish is copper the fish is copper.. you can specify with fin color.. eg your fish would be a red copper.


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Copper is a color.. that gunmetal color. They can also be very silvery and almost gold in color. Some have the red fins, some have black fins, and some are all copper. You can see a lot of variegated fins with white, red, black, etc.
> 
> As long as the body of the fish is copper the fish is copper.. you can specify with fin color.. eg your fish would be a red copper.


Very cool. Thanks for your help!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

*she looks like a metallic bi-color, look at luna:








even though luna is a VT or a PK twitch looks like her colors *


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> *she looks like a metallic bi-color, look at luna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda see the resemblence..
.... Actually Luna looks more like another girl I have, Adora. Shes a red and green VT.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

is your mystery girl black, or grey? that's the biggest way to tell. to my eyes, she's a red Copper, not just a bi-color. x:


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> is your mystery girl black, or grey? that's the biggest way to tell. to my eyes, she's a red Copper, not just a bi-color. x:


She is gunmetal grey with a black head. Her fins are red and her whole body has a bright silver iridescence.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

then she's a copper~! i miss my copper boy. :<


----------



## tropics007 (Nov 25, 2008)

*I have no idea as to how to describe her color, but she is a cutie! *


----------

